# Miscarriage



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm pretty freaked out. I miscarried a fetus that stopped growing at about 9 weeks. The head and body came separately (pushed out about 5-10 minutes apart). The ultrasound did not show a head separated from the body. It really upset me to see this. I wanted to know if this was normal and if this is related to how I lost this baby. I plan to call my OB on Monday, but since it's Saturday, it's hard to wait that long. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I've never heard of something like this but it's not a subject I know all that much about. I didn't want to read and not post my condolences.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear it. I'm sure that was horrible, and so sad, for you to see. I don't know what could have caused that, either... I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I don't know if there's any gentle way to say this, but I believe that after the baby dies it naturally starts to break down. Natural decomposition is what happens when someone says the baby was "reabsorbed" by the mother. You can see this with a vanishing twin. By the time the surviving twin makes it to birth, there is no sign of the deceased twin.

Again, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope your doc can give you some answers. If you want you can bring the placenta and/or baby in to the doc's office and they can do testing to give you a firmer answer. They don't make hugs big enough.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that would be hard.

I have to say that I think it is probably just one of those horrible, lousy, sh*tty things that happen with miscarriages sometimes.

I highly doubt that this has anything do with the reason for your loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. X - That makes sense, and I wish I had thought of the possibility of the baby coming out not looking right ahead of time so I could prepare myself. In terms of emotionally healing, I've struggled the most with this thus far. I had a whole lot of trouble sleeping last night. Every time I closed my eyes, I saw the baby's head rush out of me without the body. It was a horrible, horrible shock.


----------



## jodieanneanton (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, revolting. I am so so sorry. I think what X said makes sense. What did the doctor say?


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

I went to my appointment today, but I just got seen by a nurse, who said she'd ask the doctor and give me a call. I'm hoping she calls soon.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Hugs Revolting. I cannot imagine.

I might talk to someone about getting over specific visual trauma.

Or maybe even hypnosis might help to calm the memory.

I still remember sifting through my stuff, there are so many traumatic layers to a mc.

I am thinking about you today.


----------



## j and js mommy (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes hugs. so sorry to hear about you loss and the added trauma. I think it is bs that you didnt get to talk with a doctor. If u dont get a call back soon i'd demand to get to talk to a doc about this. Anything to get answers and a little peace. I had certain questions after my loss and definitely demanded a doctor for mu 6 week postpartum. my little guy had passed about 4 days (thats when i stopped feeling movement 37 weeks) before i delivered and there were minor signs of his 'deterioration' i call it, like bleeding and cracks in his soft skin. it all sucks. hang in there. and u dont have to tell people about all the details if they ask-if they haven't had a loss THEY JUST DONT KNOW, and will most likely say something stupid.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Offering you a big


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I am so, so sorry. It's so hard to lose a baby, and then to see something that is really upsetting like that.... (((hugs))) It does sound like it is part of the normal process, or would seem to be to me. I hope that you get some answers that give you peace of mind. I know that seeing my ultrasound and then seeing the cord cysts really helped me understand and accept that my little one probably would not have survived in this world, but I don't think that what you saw would account for why your baby died, it seems more likely that it happened after that.

Once again, (((hugs)))....


----------



## studentDr (Dec 7, 2012)

oh revolting, I am so sorry to hear about your experience

as a student doctor who has spent time in obstetrics and gynaecology , and had no experience at having babies whatsoever, i really feel for you. we are taught that the baby is resorbed so that is what we are taught to say to patients.

but what we definitely don't learn as doctors is a lot of the real things that people have to go through as in your case.

Please us doctors need educating. don't be scared to educate us, we need to be educated to understand to be able to help. we are educated in medical things by books but only you can educate us about the feelings and the experiences that you go through.

midwives and nurses are great if you are ever dumbfounded by the bluntness of a doctor.

im so sorry for your experience and loss, hugs


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.  I lost one baby at similar gestation but didn't go into labor for 2 more weeks, and I was completely unprepared for the "realness" of labor alone, not to mention birthing the entire intact sac. That was traumatizing enough (I couldn't get myself to "inspect" it at all), and I cannot imagine going through what you did. I am SO SO SO sorry mama.


----------



## Beatris (Nov 26, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that and i had never since a miscarriage like yours :/ .. I miscarriage on October 22 and I was expecting my period on November 19 but it was late so on November 25 I call my Dr and she did a pregnancy test and it came up positive. But she said she couldn't tell how far along I was







.. She draw my blood and hcg was at 1360. Does anyone have any idea of how far along I am ?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Breatris sounds normal hcg for 5 weeks


----------

